# my 3 little girls



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

my new little lovely, her name is gitzie. she's the one i rescued. i wasn't sure she would work well with my two girls but all is well. they bring out the kid in her. she's about 15 months old.









dre and ronny fighting over the water bottle. they are too quick to take pictures of.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It always seems like my rats only want to drink when another is already drinking. I'll never understand them.

Your rats are cute, though, as if there's such a thing as an uncute one!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww!


----------

